# OT- Diet/Fitness: Anybody done the 4-Hour Body?



## Flats (Feb 3, 2011)

Curious to learn the experience of others who have tried the diet, or else have read the book.

I read the book and for the last 3 weeks have been following the slow- carb diet as best I can. Result? First 2 weeks I lost 9 pounds. The third week, I lost nothing. Then got slightly discouraged and figured what the hell- I'll extend my cheat day to a cheat weekend. Beer, pizza, ice cream. Whoops. Tomorrow morning, I'm back on the wagon. My plan is to give it a decent shot for two months understanding that the greatest weight loss happens at the start of a diet. And no, I will not extend my cheat day next weekend.  

For those who are unfamiliar, the basics of the diet are to consume nothing but protein, lentils/beans, and veg each meal. No calorie counting. For six days, eat as much as you like but the following groups are off limits:

- grains
- starch (potatoes, yams)
- dairy
- fruit
- sugar 

On the seventh day, pig out on as much crap as you like. Apparently, the more the better. 

The theory behind the diet (as I understand it) is to keep the blood sugar level, avoiding insulin spikes, so that your body will begin to use stored fat for energy. The seventh day is to keep the metabolism fired up.

I'm no nutritionist and tend to avoid fad diets as I tend to avoid most things that are trendy (you should see my closet). However, I was given a copy of the book and found variations of the diet in a few different places including from a sports nutrition consulting firm and I became curious and figured why not give it a go? 

Positives seem to be that friends and co-workers have noticed I'm losing weight, and my clothes certainly have more room in them. Mentally, I'm able to concentrate better and my energy levels throughout the day are much more stable. All in all, I feel pretty good.

There are a few negatives. I've noticed that while I still have "jump" in my legs, I don't seem to be recovering from rides as well. I'm probably just not eating enough. I do also find it a chore to shop, plan, cook, etc. Eating less variety means educating myself on how to ensure I get enough of certain nutrients (calcium seems a big one from the reading I've done).

Anyway, I did a search and could find no other threads on this topic so figured I'd start one and solicit opinions. Thanks for reading.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi,

Yeah I actually received the book for Christmas and followed the diet for about 2-3 months. I did lose a considerable amount of weight in a fairly short period of time. The thing was I was having trouble recovering from riding/any working out, and I would get tired a bit faster. I wonder if there are any long term implications of this diet. 

It works well, but I feel like I'm eating realatively well, but then I feel bad about maxing out on the "cheat day". I know it's supposed to keep your metabolism up, but I feel like the massive intake of sugar isn't the greatest. 

I don't follow the diet as strictly as I did anymore, but I do try to eat relatively carb free meals. I still eat alot of eggs and veggies in the morning, and a chicken salad at lunch. At dinner I pretty much eat whatever the family/girlfriend is having, but I just control my portions.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Don't think it's wise or healthy to avoid carbs especialy if you exercise. Avoid simple carbs and cycling other (good) carbs works well for many. To cycle them eat carbs am but none pm and/or eat carbs for 1-2 days then none for 1-2 days. Do HEAVY for you exercise on days with carbs in you and having an around 4-1 carb- protein meal right after will help with recovery.
It's normal to see bigger #'s when you first start and then 2 lbs a week average should be considered good. It's also normal to see no loss on some weeks and more than average on others even with the same food and exercise. 
It's also a good idea, after 4-6 weeks, when your progress slows, to fast for 24 hours once a week or 2x a month or before making changes to diet. After diner 1 night, don't eat anything but plenty of water til dinner the next night. Not only does it give your digestive system a break but helps to "reset" your metab and get your body wondering what's coming next. Sorta like the diet that you're on now which BTW, doesn't sound like a good idea to me. Going more than a few days without carbs is bad for many reasons. Althou it could work to lose weight, you'll most likely just put it back on when you return to eating as you would or should. Everything works, including your diet and others, but only for a while, so it's important to leave room for improvements to see steady continuous loss.
It really comes down to eating less than you burn to a to lose weight in a healthy way, and it'll help you keep it off because small changes that you do for longer will become what you get used to and want. 
Make small changes that you can and will stick with at first, and if/when you stop seeing progress, make more or better changes and ride each wave of progress. Each wave of progress should last you about 4-6 weeks till you need to change/improve.
Aside from surgery, there's no magic bullit to losing weight, and losing to much to fast is not necessarily good because it's not very healthy or sustainable..
Try cutting out all white foods like bread, pasta, rice, sugar and replace with brown for a while, and step up your fun cardio like mtbing for your first wave and take it from there. For your next trick you can add eating 5-6 smaller meals a day to stop your body from storing fat. Like I said if you losing 2+ pounds a week you're on your way in a good way. Don't know your stats or goals but an aproach like this could get you to lose 100+ lbs. a year. 
Good Luck.


----------



## K3N (Aug 23, 2010)

With no carbs all week and then a pig out session on one day, wont your blood sugar go off the charts? That's like putting your pancreas into shock! I think that a diet with a low amount of (simple) carbs would be better off..and avoiding a "pig out day". I think that just giving in to your cravings once or twice a week is fine-I'm talking a snack that you really want, not like 5 slices of pizza. good luck to you


----------



## TKazNC (Jun 3, 2011)

Not sure about that major cheat day, a meal or two a week yes. The saying: "everything in moderation, nothing in excess" makes sense to me.

As a point of reference, I've been doing the Protein Power Life Plan since November last year and have dropped 88 pounds, mainly through diet. I started riding a stationery bike 3 months ago and spent the last two weekends hitting the trails each day. I've had no issues recovering from any ride or workout (350-400 kcal/30 min workout or 6-9 mile trail rides here on the mountains of NC).

Lots of protein and carbs from fruits, veggies, nuts, and some low carb tortillas. IMHO once you have the weight lost then carbing before/after the ride is fine but if you have the extra fat to burn then carbs are not needed. Just saying, working great for me.

Keep up the good fight, I've still got 30-40 # to go. Cheers !


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

TKazNC, the major cheat day in this diet and others like it is in there on purpose, and designed to fool/trick your body so...
This method is very drastic and many will see drastic results for about a month or so. After that the method, effort, and shock to your body will remain drastic but, for most, the results will NOT be, unless you cycle on and off the diet so it keeps it's effectivness, and that's a recipe for yo-yo dieting for sure.


----------



## TKazNC (Jun 3, 2011)

The Meat, I understand the reason for the cheat day but I would disagree that it leads to any sustainable weightloss for the majority of dieters.

Ultimately we're trying to get away from what caused the weight gain in the first place -- eating poorly. I just believe that the occasional cheat, I call them "treat", meals does as good as the day of binging does to kick start the metabolism during a plateau. Plus the psychological benefit of treating yourself to indulge a craving or as a reward helps.

For me the only way that I lost the weight that I have, stay motivated, and hopefully will keep the weight off has been to change the way I eat. For the rest of my life!

I don't want to be disagreeable or preachy, I just feel strongly and I think most studies confirm that you have to change the way you eat to maintain any weight loss. Fad diets or gimmicks work for so long and then we revert back to previous eating habits. Precisly what we want to change. Zero net change.

Well, off my soap box now. Didn't mean to ramble on...

Tom


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes, couldn't agree more. Btw, the best time for a cheat/treat meal is within an hour after exercise since even simple carbs can be benificial at that time and certainly a good reward/motivation for your efforts.
Keep up the good fight
Pete "theMeat"


----------



## ZachTX (Feb 20, 2010)

TKazNC said:


> I don't want to be disagreeable or preachy, I just feel strongly and I think most studies confirm that you have to change the way you eat to maintain any weight loss. Fad diets or gimmicks work for so long and then we revert back to previous eating habits. Precisely what we want to change. Zero net change.


As a former fatty, this has been pretty much my experience also. Every time I went on a diet, I would lose substantial weight, feel good, then revert back to my former self, plus some. It wasn't until I truly changed my whole lifestyle (including adding mtb) that I finally lost my weight.

Calories in - Calories out = Weight gained or lost. Until you get this, the rest is just splitting hairs.


----------



## d1zzl3 (Mar 1, 2011)

Cut off all sugar consumptions
Limit your carb consumption to 5-10% a day
Eat more green vegetables
Eat more protein and fat
Ride your bike

So far I have lost 20 pounds in 3 months


----------



## GotYaBeat (Jun 5, 2010)

theMeat said:


> Don't think it's wise or healthy to avoid carbs especialy if you exercise. Avoid simple carbs and cycling other (good) carbs works well for many. To cycle them eat carbs am but none pm and/or eat carbs for 1-2 days then none for 1-2 days. Do HEAVY for you exercise on days with carbs in you and having an around 4-1 carb- protein meal right after will help with recovery.
> It's normal to see bigger #'s when you first start and then 2 lbs a week average should be considered good. It's also normal to see no loss on some weeks and more than average on others even with the same food and exercise.
> It's also a good idea, after 4-6 weeks, when your progress slows, to fast for 24 hours once a week or 2x a month or before making changes to diet. After diner 1 night, don't eat anything but plenty of water til dinner the next night. Not only does it give your digestive system a break but helps to "reset" your metab and get your body wondering what's coming next. Sorta like the diet that you're on now which BTW, doesn't sound like a good idea to me. Going more than a few days without carbs is bad for many reasons. Althou it could work to lose weight, you'll most likely just put it back on when you return to eating as you would or should. Everything works, including your diet and others, but only for a while, so it's important to leave room for improvements to see steady continuous loss.
> It really comes down to eating less than you burn to a to lose weight in a healthy way, and it'll help you keep it off because small changes that you do for longer will become what you get used to and want.
> ...


Were did you learn this from? Sounds just like a book im reading right now.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

LOL, Sorry, didn't mean to make sound like a book. Been into fitness for a while and have seen many fads or ways of thinking come and go and try to pay attention. 
Have seen many people put their best foot forward and really try to lose weight just to gain it back plus. Likewise have seen many think it has to be all or nothing more regularly fail. If there's one thing I've learned it's that what works for some doesn't work for everyone, long term that is, and finding the best methods for you takes some doing and experimenting. Also, changinging small things in your diet is easier to stick with and often after a month or so becomes what you like. Like whole wheat or skim milk. At first it's not what you enjoy but after some time you like it better than the before. I used to never eat or like salads and now I really love em. Don't get me wrong, I like a nice chocolate dessert sometimes but also chose a nice zesty salad instaed because it's truly what I want. 
When it comes to exercise, as an example, don't know anyone who'd ride a stationary bike for enjoyment, but mtbing is another story so making it more fun makes it easier to get up and do. I sometimes don't feel motivated to go to the gym, but going for a swim at beach or pool is always welcoming. At least there's some girls in bikinis to look at.


----------



## Flats (Feb 3, 2011)

theMeat said:


> LOL, Sorry, didn't mean to make sound like a book. Been into fitness for a while and have seen many fads or ways of thinking come and go and try to pay attention.
> Have seen many people put their best foot forward and really try to lose weight just to gain it back plus. Likewise have seen many think it has to be all or nothing more regularly fail. If there's one thing I've learned it's that what works for some doesn't work for everyone, long term that is, and finding the best methods for you takes some doing and experimenting. Also, changinging small things in your diet is easier to stick with and often after a month or so becomes what you like. Like whole wheat or skim milk. At first it's not what you enjoy but after some time you like it better than the before. I used to never eat or like salads and now I really love em. Don't get me wrong, I like a nice chocolate dessert sometimes but also chose a nice zesty salad instaed because it's truly what I want.
> When it comes to exercise, as an example, don't know anyone who'd ride a stationary bike for enjoyment, but mtbing is another story so making it more fun makes it easier to get up and do. I sometimes don't feel motivated to go to the gym, but going for a swim at beach or pool is always welcoming. At least there's some girls in bikinis to look at.


First of all, thanks for your replies. Arkon11, it sounds like you're confirming my experience regarding recovery. I too wonder if there are any long term implications from eating like this.

TKazNC- 88 lbs! Respect. I've lost 15 the past year before starting the slow-carb thing for a total of 24. Would like to lose another 20 by the end of August.

theMeat- I hear what you're saying and agree completely it's about making small changes that add up to big differences and making them a part of your lifestyle. I commute by bike between 12-16 km per day depending on which route I take and try to get in at least 30 km per day on the weekends, which is about all my schedule will allow at the moment (baby at home). So the exercise is happening. I need to work on getting the diet dialed in. I figured something radical would be beneficial as it would force me to deal with the reality of my flabby situation and act with the awareness that everything I put in my body has an effect, positive or negative.

As for that, I'm leaning towards experimenting with the 4HB by adding carbs such as yams and quinoa and a bit of dairy until I'm no longer feeling run down and obsessing about food (makes for boring conversations). The carb-cycling combined with periodic fasting is interesting.

Does anyone keep a food journal?


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

cool. Ya know that eating every 2 1/2 - 3 hours will keep your body out of fasting mode. The further into fasting mode you go, the more of your next meal will be stored as fat. Go far enough and muscle will be consumed as energy also. You still have to stay within your losing range of calories for the day but....
When you wake in the morning your in fasting mode. So it's best to eat right away to get out of it. Also, when you start to do exercise, your first 20 minutes or so is being fueled by your food and after that you start to use up stores. so a good trick that many use when they run out of improvement room, or wanna see some quick results is... when you wake, "have a cup of joe and go". Another words, since your food energy is used up and far gone from your rest, you'll start cutting into fat stores as soon as you start pedaling. Since you bike to work it seems like a no brainer to me. Make sure to eat shortly after getting off the bike to get out of fasting mode and avoid storing.


----------



## GotoDengo (Aug 6, 2010)

How is this different than atkins or any other ketogenic diet? Actually it seems like the frequent "cheat days" are counterproductive.... it takes a few days to get into ketosis, and binging on carbs every 7 days will take you right back out.


----------



## Flats (Feb 3, 2011)

theMeat said:


> When you wake in the morning your in fasting mode. So it's best to eat right away to get out of it. Also, when you start to do exercise, your first 20 minutes or so is being fueled by your food and after that you start to use up stores. so a good trick that many use when they run out of improvement room, or wanna see some quick results is... when you wake, "have a cup of joe and go". Another words, since your food energy is used up and far gone from your rest, you'll start cutting into fat stores as soon as you start pedaling. Since you bike to work it seems like a no brainer to me. Make sure to eat shortly after getting off the bike to get out of fasting mode and avoid storing.


Funny you said this as it's exactly what I used to do before starting this diet. Not necessarily as a trick to un-stall weight loss, but just because I was a bit lazy in my morning routine. I kept a box of protein bars at work and ate one per day for breakfast. Guess I'll start packing real food instead.

GotoDengo- again, I'm no nutritionist, but my understanding is that ketosis happens when there's no carb intake. On the 4HB, you're supposed to eat tons of lentils and beans. The guy who wrote the book talks about pissing on sticks to look for ketones in effort to avoid reaching that state. Although I agree the concept of overindulging one day per week doesn't make complete sense to me. I'm not defending the diet- I'm questioning it and don't plan to eat like this for ever- but the way it's explained in the book and in other places did make enough sense for me to give it a shot, I guess.


----------



## TKazNC (Jun 3, 2011)

Good info everyone. Good to hear from others in the same, or similar, boat I am in.

FYI, I track all my food and exercise with My Fitness Pal. I've been keeping my calorie intake to about 1700 kcal/day and ride the stationery 4 times a week and ride the real bike 2 times. I'm keeping net carbs to about 35 each day and protein to > 100 grams per day. As I get closer to my goal of 185# I'll increase my carbs slowly until I find the correct balance of calories/carbs/exercise to sustain my weight.

For anyone interested the book I'm following is the Protein Power Life Plan by Drs. Eades. It is based upon a Paleolithic style diet not on sustaining keytosis, like Atkins. For me it has been working nicely and I think, hope, that it will be sustainable in the long run. I suggest the book highly.

YMMV ;-)

Tom


----------

